# Swedish: eget/egna



## Eline0909

Det är ens eget ansvar

eller 

det är ens egna ansvar?


----------



## AutumnOwl

"Det är på ens/hans/mitt/vårt egna ansvar" men "på eget ansvar".


----------



## Renaissance man

Jag håller inte med. 

"Det är [på] hans eget ansvar"
"Det är [på] ens eget ansvar"
men
"Det är det _egna _ansvaret som är viktigt" 
eller när objektet är i plural:
"Det är deras _egna_ barn"


----------



## mosletha

At first I thought it should be "eget", but that doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me now that I think about it. It should be egna, shouldn't it? 

Mitt litet og eget ansvar 
Mitt lilla og egna ansvar


----------



## Tjahzi

Wiktionary said:


> Following numbers, indefinite articles or possessive pronouns: _egen_, _eget_ or _egna_  depending on whether the noun is common, neuter or plural,  respectively. (Had the word been a pure adjective, possessive pronouns  would always have required the form "_egna_")
> 
> 
> Following definite article, adjectives or adverbs (in particular the word _alldeles_): _egna_


----------



## mosletha

Then, we get this: 

Mitt litet og eget ansvar 
Mitt lilla og egna ansvar 
Mitt lilla og eget ansvar 

Is that correct?


----------



## Tjahzi

Ehm, to be honest, I'm unsure of what you mean to say. _Mitt eget lilla ansvar_?


----------



## Eline0909

Tjahzi,

Kan du ge exempel på dina två punkter för att jag ska kunna förstå bättre.

tack!


----------



## solregn

> Following numbers, indefinite articles or possessive pronouns: _egen_, _eget_ or _egna_   depending on whether the noun is common, neuter or plural,   respectively. (Had the word been a pure adjective, possessive pronouns   would always have required the form "_egna_")



EXEMPEL:
en/min *egen* häst
ett/mitt *eget* hus
tre/mina *egna* ordböcker



> Following definite article, adjectives or adverbs (in particular the word _alldeles_): _egna_



EXEMPEL:
min alldeles *egna* häst
det *egna*, gula huset


----------



## Eline0909

Strort tack. Mycket lättare att förstå nu.


----------



## Nattserk

I vissa fall är en möjlig tanke att detta skulle kunna ha något att göra med ett grammatiskt misstag många svenskar begår, när vi behandlar "man" som ett plural. Exempel: "Man var glada", istället för "man var glad". Således kan även "en"/"ens" felaktigt användas i plural. Man tänker sig alltså att "ens" är en grupp av människor och att det därigenom är ett ansvar per person - alltså att "ansvar" ses som ett plural. (Detta är dock mina egna spekulationer och ingenting jag kan styrka.) Ur detta perspektiv torde dock "Det är ens eget ansvar" vara grammatiskt korrekt, ifall detta bildar en egen mening. Jag säger inte emot vad *Renaissance man* och *solregn *har skrivit, men jag kände ändå att jag ville skriva ner min reflektion och kanske få höra vad ni tänker om det.


----------



## BlueSuede

_Nattserk writes: "Således kan även "en"/"ens" felaktigt användas i plural."
_
Om tillräckligt många svensktalande säger fel så blir det rätt. Så länge vårt språk är dynamiskt, och inte konstant, så förändras språket kontinuerligt. Inte särskilt konstigt.


----------



## e2efour

The second sentence of the Wiktionary rule is important (i.e. when egen = unique, odd).
One must be able to distinguish between _hans eget uppträdande _and _hans egna uppträdande._


----------



## Tjahzi

You have a very good point there, e2efour. However, most people would probably not even recognize that distinction...


----------

